# Rotala Wallichii?



## Mikeyd (11 Feb 2013)

Hi,

I have been looking at getting some for my low tech set up. Has anyway had success with this plant without Co2? 
Lighting wise I have 2x24w of T5 over my 120l. 

Thanks

Mike


----------



## andyh (11 Feb 2013)

I am afraid to say i think that this plant does benefit from CO2. It will grow, but you just wont get the same growth as with CO2.

Check Tropica's website for more specific info.


----------

